# Innenlager X control 510



## usch4711 (15. April 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein x control 510; Modell 2010.
Das Bike hat mittlerweile gute 12000 km runter; und das Innenlager funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Es ist ein Pressfit Lager montiert.
Hier meine Fragen:
Wieviel km hat euer Pressfit Lager schon runter?
Welches Lager ist in dem Modell 2010 verbaut?
Könnt ihr mir ein Bild zeigen?
Wie wird das Lager ausgepresst und wieder eingepresst?
Welches Lager könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Peter Lang (17. April 2012)

warum willst du das Innenlager tauschen wenns noch in Ordnung ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## usch4711 (18. April 2012)

Will ich doch gar nicht;
Ich will nur Informationen sammeln, wenn es demnächst soweit sein sollte; Damit ich weiß wie es funktioniert; und welches Lager ich dann einbauen kann.


----------



## usch4711 (27. April 2012)

usch4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe ein x control 510; Modell 2010.
> Das Bike hat mittlerweile gute 12000 km runter; und das Innenlager funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Es ist ein Pressfit Lager montiert.
> Hier meine Fragen:
> ...


 

Hallo Leute,
Was ist los mit euch?
Hat keiner Antworten auf meine Fragen?


----------



## usch4711 (20. Mai 2012)

Offenbar gehen die Dinger nie kaputt;
Super


----------



## Xanik (28. Mai 2012)

Bezüglich der Haltbarkeit gibt es die verschiedensten Aussagen, aber von 12.000km hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen ;-).

Ein und Ausbau ist hier auf Youtube gezeigt.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW0xmT6ONus"]Replacement of a Shimano Press Fit Bottom Bracket      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## usch4711 (1. Juni 2012)

Xanik schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Haltbarkeit gibt es die verschiedensten Aussagen, aber von 12.000km hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen ;-).
> 
> Ein und Ausbau ist hier auf Youtube gezeigt.
> 
> Replacement of a Shimano Press Fit Bottom Bracket      - YouTube


 
Kannst du mir ein gutes Lager für das x control 510 empfehlen?


----------



## Xanik (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab für mein Spicy ein SM-BB91 41A von Shimano genommen, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das auch im X Control passt.

Die Reset Lager wären auch noch ne Option aber sind vom Preis her doch um einiges teurer.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (6. Juni 2012)

Xanik schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Haltbarkeit gibt es die verschiedensten Aussagen, aber von 12.000km hab ich bisher noch nicht gelesen ;-).
> 
> Ein und Ausbau ist hier auf Youtube gezeigt.
> 
> Replacement of a Shimano Press Fit Bottom Bracket      - YouTube


Bei der Demontage bzw. Montage der Kurbelarme sollte man aber tunlichst nicht so genau hinschauen. 
Die Einstellmutter ohne Lösen der der Spannschrauben in der Kurbel demonieren? Ein Wunder dass er sich da nichts abgerissen hat. Und die Montage mit der Knarre! Schimano schreibt da handfestr vor. 
Kein Wunder dass er da da Lager so oft tauschem muss, wenn er das so unter Vorspnnung setzt.

Bei meinem Zesty (auch Pressfit) hält das Lager immer so ca. ein Jahr. Irgendwann nach einer längeren Standzeit ist dann eine Seite fest. Ich empfehle ein kleines Abflussloch (2mm) von unten ins Tretlager zu bohren. Bei mir kam  da immer ein halber See raus, der sich im Rahmen angesammet hat. Dauernd 100% Feuchtigkeit von Innen kommt der Lebensdauer dses Lagers sicherlich auch nicht gerade entgegen. Setdem ich das Loch gebohrt habe bleibt alles Trocken.


----------



## usch4711 (10. Juni 2012)

Ein Jahr ist relativ; was zählt sind die km; wieviel km fährt ihr denn so mit einem Innenlager?
Ich möchte kein Loch in einen Carbonrahmen bohren;
Stell dein Bike auf den Kopf; und das Wasser läuft raus.
Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema: Welches Lager könnt ihr mit empfehlen, bzw. wie lange halten diese bei euch?


----------

